# A tour of Oriental Aquariums



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I found this link for a tour of Oriental Aquariums in Singapore; the link was posted on plantedtank.net. This is one of the places that Harold from Menagerie orders from. They really produce excellent plants, and have some very unique stuff. Remember those 'moss on bamboo stick', which are always a popular item at Menagerie... you can see pics of them, amongst dozens of other different plants, being grown in Singapore at Oriental Aquariums. They grow quite a few of their plants (e.g., anubias, hemianthus umbrosum, dwarf hairgrass) emersed, which makes it quicker to cultivate and avoids the 'green or black algae on anubias leaves' syndrome. You got to love how they grow java moss on the floor.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/travel/Leong_Oriental.html


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Wanna come visit Holo?? 
They dont entertain walk-ins but when you got friends that have shops.. its a little eaiser..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

amazing. Neat to see that most aquatic plants are grown emersed. 

Hell ya ran, I am totally down. Although I might want to buy everything.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd love a setup like this









err also for anubias


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

holocron said:


> amazing. Neat to see that most aquatic plants are grown emersed.
> 
> Hell ya ran, I am totally down. Although I might want to buy everything.


The bad part about emersed growing is when they go into your tank they can go through an icky adjustment period where they look sickly and dying off...


----------

